

Ask HN: Faster alternatives to Tinyurl? - sanj

I've been playing around with the TinyURL api:<p>http://www.scripting.com/stories/2007/06/27/tinyurlHasAnApi.html<p>It works like a charm, but is sloooooow -- almost 0.5 seconds per request.<p>Does anyone have suggestions on faster alternatives?
======
amichail
Anyone jealous of tinyurl.com? So little effort to build but with very high
traffic now.

[http://siteanalytics.compete.com/tinyurl.com+techcrunch.com/...](http://siteanalytics.compete.com/tinyurl.com+techcrunch.com/?metric=uv)

~~~
epall
Do they make any revenue off of all that traffic?

------
nreece
You can also try:

<http://is.gd> / <http://is.gd/api_info.php>

<http://bit.ly> / <http://bit.ly/app/developers>

------
sanj
I appreciate all of the leads, but does anyone have performance numbers?

------
andrewhyde
is.gd would be my choice

------
timf
Write your own! :-)

